# Colours for a dun?



## FreeRider19 (30 August 2013)

Hey guys,
So I'm going to be loaning a fun pony soon and I'm buying his wardrobe ATM which is Brushing boots, over reach boots, feed bowls, saddle pad, head collar all of it! Apart from tacks and rugs!

I was just wandering what colours would look good on him? I don't really like black (h has black legs) I didn't really want black boots in black legs I don't know why I'm just weird &#128540; 

Thank you  
*dun not fun  &#128540;


----------



## Spot_On (1 September 2013)

I've seen a few in bottle green which has looked nice. Red and gold combo IMO doesn't look to bad either, but not a fan of pale blue on duns.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 September 2013)

Is the pony Buckskin, Sooty Buckskin, Bay Dun or Black Dun? Can't be Chestnut Dun due to having black legs, but knowing exactly what colour he is would be helpful when working out what colours would suit best. Oh stuff it, can you post a photo?


----------



## FreeRider19 (1 September 2013)

Here's a pic, sorry it's not very clear! Best one I had https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001401_10151866424214974_1516742763_n.jpg


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 September 2013)

Lovely  he's genetically Buckskin, but many people still don't differentiate between a Bay Dun and a Buckskin as they look similar and the DNA tests weren't available years ago.







I actually like your turquoise top with him. Red, green, brown and white (with gold piping on the saddlecloth to reflect his golden coat) would also look nice. Look at HKM (loads of it on ebay) as they do lots of colours in saddlecloths, ear bonnets and boots/bandages.


----------



## xgemmax (3 September 2013)

I really like bottle green on duns


----------



## debsandpets (4 September 2013)

I use professionals choice smb boots on my boys and I have a golden dun and a bay roan. The dun has a turquoise wardrobe that suits him quite well, but he also wears their bright red too.

I cannot for the life of me sort out pics onto here on the iPad - far too technical for me !!!!


----------



## starryeyed (4 September 2013)

You can't go wrong really, anything looks good on dun! x


----------

